
Show HN: Side project to validate startup ideas - lotkowskim
https://suvvey.com
======
RushPL
Idea sounds good but your website did not convince me to use it. There hasn't
even been a demo. I'm not going to sign up only to see how it works.

------
calchris42
Sounds useful. How large is your "large user base"? What is the cost?

